# Wildlife Kingpin Jailed



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

A friend passed this onto me, and I thought others here would enjoy it. Unfortunately, this guy isn't getting what he deserves. I hope that they manage to crack the worldwide wildlife smuggling from Wong's stuff...

The original can be found here: Wildlife Kingpin Jailed - NatGeo News Watch 



> On Monday, September 6, the world's most notorious wildlife dealer, Anson Wong of Malaysia, was sentenced to prison after a lock on his suitcase containing legally protected snakes broke on an airport conveyor belt.
> 
> From the island of Penang, Wong operates one of the world's largest legal reptile supply companies, which he has used in the past as a front to smuggle critically endangered wildlife from Australia, China, Madagascar, New Zealand, South America, and elsewhere. His offerings have included snow leopard pelts, panda bear skins, rhino horn, rare birds, and Komodo dragons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

a few days ago....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/57674-anson-wong-caught.html


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I say feed him to the snakes!


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't get too excited. Money and political connections talk in SE Asia and he has plenty of both.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

He will likely walk away from this. I would not expect he stays in buisness though. 

Michael


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

The truly unfortunate thing is that even if he does not stay in business, someone else will likely take his place...


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

MonarchzMan said:


> The truly unfortunate thing is that even if he does not stay in business, someone else will likely take his place...


In all likelihood a relative. This guy has been around since at least the 70's don't think he doesn't have a contingency plan.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

mantisdragon91 said:


> In all likelihood a relative. This guy has been around since at least the 70's don't think he doesn't have a contingency plan.


Last time in the slammer.....his wife ran things, I believe.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I bet PETA had something to do with this!!!!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I bet peta had nothing to do with this. Anson has been doing this too long he just got sloppy around people not on the payroll. His time if served will be a cakewalk.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm thinking the Malaysian government just needed to provide the illusion of cracking down to take some heat of. Either that or he missed a payment to one of the local officials.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I bet PETA had something to do with this!!!!


Not attacking your organization or any thing. But if it was up to PETA this hobby would not exist.

And I can guarantee PETA had nothing to do with his capture.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

OF COURSE he'll still be in business! $61,000?! That's a couple smuggling trips to America with the right contraband! The guy knows what he's doing. I'm just trying to figure out why he's still doing it himself. People hired as mules are the way to go these days. Keeps your hands clean.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

If you want to read a GREAT book check out "The Lizard King". Mr. Wong is in it if I remember correctly. It's all about smuggling of reptiles, and people trying to catch them. I haven't read a book for pleasure (Other than husbandry books) for 15 plus years. I couldn't put this one down and had it finished in 24 hours!!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------

